
Mudita Pure: cell phone with E Ink display, long battery life, low radiation - miles
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/mudita/mudita-pure-your-minimalist-phone
======
itcrowd
I like the "dumbphone" \+ e-ink display use case but I don't like the SAR
claims and the claim to patented technology.

The patent itself just describes yet another antenna design [1]. May be good,
may be bad. Linking it to "low SAR values" is, in my view, snake oil.

You can reduce SAR by making the antenna more directive (i.e. not radiating
towards your head) but then you'll lose coverage: imagine you have to rotate
your head so that your phone always faces a cell tower. You can't reduce SAR
and keep coverage.

Even if SAR is higher in other phones, there is no evidence to prove that such
radiation is dangerous.

The company has posted dubious blog posts in which experts are propped up [2],
seemingly to convince consumers that "radiation is evil" or something.

I wouldn't have much issue with this kickstarter campaign if it was just a
dumbphone with an e-ink display. But the emphasis on scientific nonsense (all
radiation = bad) triggered me to write this.

The kickstarter reached its $100k goal. Congrats to them.

[1]
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US9900411B2](https://patents.google.com/patent/US9900411B2)

[2] [https://mudita.com/community/blog/5-emf-
experts/](https://mudita.com/community/blog/5-emf-experts/)

